# Dasher 5 speed



## Revcon (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone know for sure if VW Sold Diesel Dashers in 1980 with 5 speed Transmissions?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Just four speeds. The five speed stick in the B platform cars didn't start until the B2 hit the scene in 1982 with the Quantum.


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Dasher 5 speed (Revcon)*

With some cutting and welding you can swap in a 5-speed from a 4-cyl: Audi 4000, VW Quantum or VW Fox. My '80 Dasher has a Quantum TD and a 4000 5-speed swapped in.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Dasher 5 speed (VW Fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Fox* »_With some cutting and welding you can swap in a 5-speed from a 4-cyl: Audi 4000, VW Quantum or VW Fox. My '80 Dasher has a Quantum TD and a 4000 5-speed swapped in.

If cutting and welding isn't your speed, I understand a little TLC from a BFH can also do the job. Less classy, but effective.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Dasher 5 speed (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
If cutting and welding isn't your speed, I understand a little TLC from a BFH can also do the job. Less classy, but effective.

You have to give up a lot if you don't have access to a welder. The back-side transmission mount plate from the 5-speed doesn't fit the B1 transmission mount, so the mount will not be properly supported. And I really don't see a 5-speed clearing the tunnel with hammer work alone; at least one portion of the tunnel, where the linkage tunnel joins the trans tunnel, must be cut before hammering. 
Without a welder, some have resorted to re-positioning the transmission downward to clear the tunnel. This works, but the CV axle bars press heavily into the subframe when the car is lifted off the ground--so much so that the engine tilts noticeably forward when the tires leave the ground. This makes certain jobs, like replacing CV axles, control arm bushings or subframe bushings, much more painful.


----------



## Revcon (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Dasher 5 speed (Longitudinal)*

Thanks for that info. I don't have a problem cutting out part of the tunnel and fabricating a new piece to fill it back in.
I'm going to drive the Dasher for now and start collecting the parts to do the Turbo Diesel and 5 speed conversion sometime in the near future. Thank you again for your experience.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmmmm... I'm welding enabled, but only so far as stick is concerned. Never used a MIG, and only piddled around a bit with TIG, not even remotely enough to qualify me for thin steel work. 
I do have one of the handy-dandy JP-fabbed put-a-fiver-in-a-four-speed-spot bracket adapters, problem solved there, but I guess I am going to have to cut and weld to get clearance to put it in the right place. 
Blast.







Have to pay someone to weld the tunnel.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Kurt,
Bringing the Dasher up here when the time comes is a possibility. 
Here is what I cut out of the tunnel on the '77 Audi Fox. Since then, SUBSTANTIALLY more of the tunnel has been cut out.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Going to see about chopping some of the tunnel out of the donor Quantum on Monday, be easier no doubt than trying to bang and weld something to fit.


----------

